# Alojamento WEbcam



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 15:53)

boas gostava de meter a minha web cam a funcionar viradinha pa serra da estrela mas tenho duvidas acerca onde  a posso alojar alguem sabe fazer isso de preferencia um local gratuito


----------



## dj_alex (5 Fev 2007 às 17:46)

spiritmind disse:


> boas gostava de meter a minha web cam a funcionar viradinha pa serra da estrela mas tenho duvidas acerca onde  a posso alojar alguem sabe fazer isso de preferencia um local gratuito



Vê lá se te safas com algum dos links...

http://www.biromsoft.com/webcam/software/host-webcam.html

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/webcam.htm

A ultima parece-me que explica alguma coisa..a primeira e um software...O Luis também andava a tentar...


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 20:14)

dj_alex disse:


> Vê lá se te safas com algum dos links...
> 
> http://www.biromsoft.com/webcam/software/host-webcam.html
> 
> ...



obrigado alex vou tentar


----------

